# ¿ Amplificador consume mas en bajos que en altos?



## duile (Mar 20, 2011)

tengo esa interrogante 
porque a veces veo que se calienta mi amplificador 
cuando ecualizo los bajos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2011)

Es lógico , los bajos "gastan más" que los agudos , necesitan más potencia

Saludos !


----------



## sabela (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola duile, en señales de baja frecuencia el período es mas largo donde el transistor o ic está entregando en un tiempo mas largo la cantidad de corriente necesaria, lo que en altas frec. este tiempo de conduccion se achica considerable.
Por ejemplo en 50hz, el período es de 20ms y una de 5000hz es de 200us.
 Saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

No es eso , ya que a 50 Hz el período es más largo pero lo hace menos veces por segundo , y a 5kHz es más corto pero lo hace muchas más veces.

La cuestión es la energía puesta en juego para mover el cono , en los graves tenés al cono haciendo amplios desplazamientos para mover volúmenes grandes de aire y eso necesita mucha energía , en los agudos eso no pasa , el desplazamiento del cono es milimétrico.

+ Energía --> + corriente --> + temperatura disipada

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2011)

A parte de durar más, los sonidos graves son de gran amplitud y son lo que normalmente rompen parlanes y amplificadores, ya que si el equipo no tien limitación, se produce recorte, y al estar tanto tiempo conduciendo al máximo es obvi que se calienten estan entregando la máxima potencia, 
Gracias a esta moda los reparadores de parlantes y los tecnicos tienen mucho trabajo, ya que la voladrura de ambas cosas es moneda corriente hoy en dia...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 12, 2011)

tatajara dijo:
			
		

> Coincido con tavo, yo también soy joven y la música que se escucha hoy se hace sentir. Se necesita más corriente para alimentar a los bafles que reproducen esos 20 Hz en algunas ocasiones
> saludos



 Algo así quise decir... Esos 20Hz (que no es joda!) necesitan MUCHA más corriente que unos _mugrosos_ 60Hz (o quizá) 70Hz...  (de los temas "de antes")


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 12, 2011)

A mi criterio, un amplificador no consume más porque sean graves o agudos. Si ambos se reproducen al mismo nivel, da lo mismo. 100 Watts a 100 Hz son lo mismo que 100 Watts a 10 KHz.
Es muy fácil medirlo, pero si se quema algo, no me hago responsable 
Y con respecto a la actual o a la antigua, no sé........ una filarmónica, no cambia su ejecución por modas.


----------



## tatajara (Abr 12, 2011)

mmmm no se yo lo tengo que era haci 
saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Esos 20Hz (que no es joda!) necesitan MUCHA más corriente que unos _mugrosos_ 60Hz (o quizá) 70Hz...  (de los temas "de antes")



... mmm ¿20 Hz? Eso hay que oírlo. Generalmente, por debajo de 40 Hz no hay (casi) contenido. Y hay ciertos instrumentos que llegan allá tan bajo, pero no cualquier altavoz lo reproduce; por eso no es muy común encontrar canciones que tengan alta presencia en ello.  

A mi no me parece tan "mugroso" los 60 Hz, ahí se encuentra la pegada del Bombo de la Batería. Y con respecto a las comparaciones de canciones viejas y las de ahora, no puedo opinar igual que ustedes, jóvenes. Antes se mantenía lo que se conoce como Rango Dinámico y las pistas tenían "mayor" (y mejores) dinámica en bajos, y todos los demás instrumentos; no _chato_ como hoy día.        



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> 100 Watts a 100 Hz son lo mismo que 100 Watts a 10 KHz.


Depende. Si hablamos de señales senoidales puras, si. Pero si hablamos de un programa musical, no; ya que la potencia no se distribuye uniforme en todo el Umbral (20 Hz - 20 kHz).  

Recomiendo una leída en este tema, que aunque no parezca, ahí está la respuesta implícitamente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...soportada-tweeter-sin-filtrar-filtrado-27779/


PS: de todas maneras el Prof: Zavalla ahora nos encarrila.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Black Tiger . . . explicame entonces por que los motores de los woofers son mucho mas grandes que los de los tweeters dinámicos  ésto dentro del mismo bafle . . .


----------



## germannn22 (Abr 12, 2011)

ho, sabes como traga unos lindos woofers configurados para tirar bajos? ajaja, impresionante


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A mi criterio, un amplificador no consume más porque sean graves o agudos. Si ambos se reproducen al mismo nivel, da lo mismo. 100 Watts a 100 Hz son lo mismo que 100 Watts a 10 KHz.
> Es muy fácil medirlo, pero si se quema algo, no me hago responsable
> Y con respecto a la actual o a la antigua, no sé........ una filarmónica, no cambia su ejecución por modas.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Black Tiger . . . explicame entonces por que los motores de los woofers son mucho mas grandes que los de los tweeters dinámicos  ésto dentro del mismo bafle . . .



Creo que el Minino lo esta viendo del punto de vista "potencia eléctrica", sin contar la distribución de la potencia dentro del espectro musical.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que el Minino lo esta viendo del punto de vista "potencia eléctrica", sin contar la distribución de la potencia dentro del espectro musical.


Ahora que lo leo tomando estas consideraciones, tiene razón El Fogonazo. 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A mi criterio, un amplificador no consume más porque sean graves o agudos. Si ambos se reproducen al mismo nivel, da lo mismo. 100 Watts a 100 Hz son lo mismo que 100 Watts a 10 KHz.


Ahora que entendí tus dichos, no se. Sería bueno saberlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Claro , amplificador cargado con resistencia de 8 ohms daría igual.

Pero por algo en triamplificación los tres amplificadores no son iguales.

Y no hablo de sub-woofers , sino de woofers convencionales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

Otra vez este tema....
Ya lo dijo Yoangel: la distribución espectral de potencia en un programa musical no es plana como en el ruido rosa. De 0 a 350Hz está repartida la misma potencia que de 350 Hz a 20kHz

Ver el archivo adjunto 12495​Así que necesariamente, los amplificadores de "graves" deben tener mayor capacidad de manejo de potencia que los de los medios y agudos, esto es: si saco 100W totales para excitar los parlantes, y estos tienen igual sensibilidad, 50W se los llevan los graves, 40 los medios y 10 los agudos....claro, dependiendo en mas o en menos de donde corte a cada rango.

Pero tal como dijo el Tigre, 100W en graves y 100W en agudos SON LO MISMO!!! La "diferencia de consumo" de la consulta original solo se puede explicar por la distribución espectral de potencia de la música y NO por que sean frecuencias de 100Hz o de 10000Hz.


@Tavo y tatajara:
En cuanto a los comentarios acerca de la cantidad de graves solo puedo decirles - y va con mucha onda: *Ustedes no tienen la más palida idea lo que es un tema ecualizado como corresponde.*
De todas formas, no se ofendan ni se pongan mal, ustedes son jóvenes y solo han escuchado la basura musical que se vende ahora y que comenzó en los 90's, así que no se puede pretender que tengan el oído acostumbrado a sutilezas acústicas, sobre todo cuando escuchan con parlantes con un Qts de 1.2 para arriba, usan sistemas de audio que se vanaglorian del refuerzo de graves y oyen temas ecualizados por los aprendices de brujo que solo saben manotear perillas, y como ya dije antes, para mezclar necesitan una base que les permita sincronizar las partes de cada tema, así que le graban al tema una suerte de tu-tu-tunn...chinga, chinga, tu-tu-tunn, chinga, chinga y otro tipo de onomatopeyas que representan "la base percusiva"....puaaaajjjjjjj

Y si creen que los temas actuales llegan a mucho menos de 60Hz y por eso te vuelan la peluca, les aviso que están equivocados...y hacer la prueba es muy sencillo. Bajen e instalen el AUDACITY, abran un wav ripeado de un CD, elijan Analizar->Dibujar espectro, seleccionen 4096 puntos y escala de frecuencia logarítimica y miren el espectro de frecuencias que tiene...van a ver que la máxima amplitud está por los alrededores de los 60Hz a lo 90Hz, por que en ese rango tienen la certeza que cualquier parlante lo puede reproducir....

PD: "Still loving you" de Scorpions...no tiene muchos graves, no al menos en la grabación original de allá por el 85  y en el video que grabaron. Para graves, tendrías que escuchar a Michael Bolton en "I said I love you, but I lied"....eso tiembla bastante....y no son bombazos


----------



## tatajara (Abr 15, 2011)

Veo que se ha armado un lindo debate compañeros 
Lo que plantea ez, por allí tiene razón un poco pero algo de musuca "vieja" escuche y me doy cuenta de la diferencia, no se me arruinaron los oídos 
Saludos desde martes


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2011)

En los ejemplos descriptos por Ezavalla como en el caso de scorpions, que no tiene muchos graves salvo en ciertas partes que se hace "resaltes" o "ataque" como de decribira para musica clásisa o de opera significa que a cierto nivel de exitación y dependiendo del programa, sera la potencia total de salida segun la dsitribución de la frecuencia, de echo puesto un Watimetro este no esta quieto ni mucho menos..... y la potencia total en cada isntante depedera de la duración en tiempo de los distintos grupos de frecuencia.

En otras palabras en un programa con muchos graves de acuerdo al intervalo propuesto cmo se dijo se lleva el 50% aproximado de la potencia, mientras que en el rango medio y alto se distribuye el resto y alli hay mucha más varieda y riqueza de sonidos, estan la voz humana, y diferentes instrumentos y los armonicos por etso producidos que son parte del espectro audible, y al haber tanta diversidad hya mas variación, mietras que un solod de bateria o de bajos el amplificador acaricia el limite de potencia, se puede observar que el indicador esta mucho tiempo arrriba, pero si nos vamos a los medios, la variación es mucho mayor y tambien más rápida ya que debe responder a una diversidad más amplisa de sonidos, y en múica no hay una potencia constantes hay momentos muy intensos y alli la potencia intantanea puede estar cerca del maximo o de la mitad dependiendo de origen de los sonidos y al tiempo de estos dentro del pasaje medido


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (Abr 20, 2011)

duile dijo:


> tengo esa interrogante
> porque a veces veo que se calienta mi amplificador
> cuando ecualizo los bajos...



Tienen razón los bajos consumen casi 3 veces mas corriente que los medios y mas de 50 veces que los brillos. El cuando uno tiene una planta de sonido y la esta utilizando en full rango al incrementar los bajos esta se calienta mas por una sencilla razón: porque hay mas  consumo de corriente y mas potencia y esto hace que el amplificador se force un poco mas por lo tanto se calienta mas, ahora hay que tener encuenta que esta trabajando en full rango y esto hace que trabaje mas forzado el equipo porque tiene que reproducir frecuencias audibles entre 20Hz y 20KHz y cuando se utiliza un amplificador solamente para bajos con su respectivo corte frecuencia con crososver electrónico este trabaja menos forzado que en full rango eso lo he notado en mis equipos de potencia.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 20, 2011)

hmm no se, alguien midio la intensidad que pasa por el cable cuando andan los bajos y los agudos?, yo cuando saque mediciones con el tda8571j con la cancion "rio shine on" en la parte de graves me consumia 2 a 3 A, y en los agudos me consumia unos 6 a 7 A. Talvez es la mezcla de frecuencias


----------

